# Help! Puppy won't sleep!



## Lily_08 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a six month old Shepherd named Lily, and she's always wandering around the room during the night. I let her sleep in my bed room with me. Usually she'll sleep for about 2 hours, and then get up in the middle of the night and wander around, trying to take stuff off my desk, chew on things, etc. Is she not getting enough exercise? I had her at the dog park yesterday and she ran around with some other dogs for a good hour. I mean really running and chasing each other. I thought this would for sure tire her out. Any ideas?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

CRATE


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am with GSDBESTK9. Crate I would also suggest MORE physical and mental excercise. A good dog is a tired dog.

6 - 9 months pups start changing and are developing more stamina. So you need to up the excercise and the mental stimulation.

Val


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree with everything!!
Crate and more mental stimulation


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse since 10 weeks now 14 months sleeps all night like a baby because he gets 3 good walks a day plus mental stimulation (all food out of a treat ball), goes to stores like Pet Smart, plays hide and seek, plays fetch several times a day. I am working now for only 3 weeks part time at Global Ryans Pet Food store and Jesse gets to come with me and boy does that tire him out too, so much stimulation, also on days where hubby is at work and I am at the law office at work Jesse goes to doggy daycare and that wipes him out too. Yup up the exercise and mental stimulation.

If she is not a tired pup yup crate train her.


----------



## Lily_08 (Jan 7, 2009)

She's not too old to be sleeping in a crate at night? I feel bad, because she's in her crate during the day, while I'm at work.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Mine is almost 3 and she is still crated at night, if I didn't I would wake up to a mess every morning for sure! That and the fact that she wouldn't let me sleep.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Thee is no such thing as "too old" to be sleeping in the crate. Some dogs sleep in a crate all their lives. And others never do. It all depends on the individual.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Lots of exercise and no napping before bedtime!

Anna gets walked in the morning and plays most of the day, except for the days Mike works. Then, no naps after I get home (about 5-ish) and another walk. We also play with toys, chew on a bone or play "where's mommy/where's daddy" or do some training before we even think about going to bed.

Last night she was so tired she never woke up or moved off the bed!


----------

